# LED (z.B 2812) Strip mit SPS ansteuern



## carepicha (26 November 2016)

Ich habe nun einige Zeit damit verbracht mich in diese Thematik einzulesen. Leider bin ich nicht zu einem eindeutigem Fazit gekommen....:-(

Ich möchte einen LED Streifen (z.B 2812) mit einer SPS (vorzugsweise BnR) ansteuern. Mit dem Arduino klappt's wunderbar.
- Es sind keine "Themes" nötig. 
- Es reicht völlig aus bestimmte LED einzeln ein und wieder auszuschalten. 
- Farben müssen nicht zwingend gewechselt werden können.
- Die Refresh Zeit muss nicht schneller als 0.2  sein.
- PWM für Strip muss 5 [V] sein.

Was ist der aktuelle Stand der Technik? Könnte z.B eine PWM-Modul für eine Schrittmotor Ansteuerung verwendet werden?

Hat jemand mit einer solchen Anwendung Erfahrung oder sogar bereits umgesetzt?

Bereits vorab besten Dank für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Senator42 (26 November 2016)

> Hat jemand mit einer solchen Anwendung Erfahrung oder sogar bereits umgesetzt?
ja, ich:

- LED alleine (10 .. 20mA)
- LED-Strip (diese "Klebestreifen")  12V, 3 Farbig, Comon-Anode, über PWM, MosFET, Arduino, DMX
- LED-WS2812 (da kann man *JEDE* der z.b. 8 RGB *SEPARAT* ansteuern (*1) ) , Arduino  

- Verbindung zur SPS:  Arduino + Can-Bus (*2)  (die Insevis-SPS hat Can schon on Board)
- Verbindung zur SPS:  Digital oder Analog Out, über Spannungsteiler zum Arduino (Eingang max 5V !)

- (*3) Arduino  1€

Suchbegriffe für Google,   ( Made in China alles unter 2..3 € incl. porto, funktioniert, versand 2..6 Wochen )
(*1) : 8x WS2812 5050 RGB LED Driver Board Chainable Board for Arduino NEW
(*2) : Can Bus SPI MCP2515 CAN-Transceiver TJA1050 für Arduino Prototyping DIY
(*3) : 1PCS MICRO USB Nano V3.0 ATmega328P CH340G 5V 16M Micro-controller Arduino 

Arduino Programme kannst du von mir haben,  die Basis habe ich selber vom Web.

> Mit dem Arduino klappt's wunderbar
Dann bist du ja schon ganz gut in "Form".

DIY  == Do It Yourself, also zum selber zusammenbauen.
Das  
  (*2) : Can Bus SPI MCP2515 CAN-Transceiver TJA1050 für Arduino Prototyping DIY
ist eine kleine Platine, die aber schon zusammengelötet ist. DIY meint dann weil mans nicht in einen Arduino stecken kann, Pfostenstecker etc.

gruss


----------



## carepicha (27 November 2016)

Besten Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung. 
Du verbindest den Arduino via CAN mit der SPS. Interessanter Ansatz.
Wie sieht es aus wenn ich gar keinen Arduino einsetzen möchte? 
Ideal wäre die LED Strips direkt aus der SPS anzusteuern. 

Besten Dank für deine/eure Rückmeldung.


----------



## Senator42 (27 November 2016)

> Ideal wäre die LED Strips direkt aus der SPS anzusteuern.
 wie im Titel "LED (z.B 2812) Strip mit SPS ansteuern"
ist der Typ "2812" mit einem Protokoll behaftet.
meine Zweifel, daß mit einer SPS das direkt möglich ist, geht an 99,9999999%

Normale Strips brauchen so um 0,5 . 1A (speziell das Rot) je nach Anzahl der Leds am Strip.
Ohne Relais oder Transistor kaum möglich.
Dazu kommt noch 12V, was die meisten Strips haben.


----------



## carepicha (27 November 2016)

Der von mir getestet LED Strip wird mit einem 5 [V] PWM Signal angesteuert.
Ich hätte mir vorstellen können, dass bereits jemand ein solches PWM Signal in der SPS nachgebildet hat.
Schrittmotoren werden ja auch ich mit einem PWM Signal angesteuert, warum also nicht die LEDs anstatt den Motor ansteuern. 
Was den Leistungsteil betrifft:
Die Strips können mit separaten 5 [V] eingespiesen werden. Der PWM Ausgang der SPS schaltet somit keine Last, sondern sendet 'nur' die Daten im entsprechenden Protokoll.


----------



## hicom500 (27 November 2016)

Ich gehe z.B. von meiner Beckhoff SPS auf einen ARTNet Controller der mir DMX ausgibt.
Da hängt die ganze Beleuchtung des Hauses dran (ca. 50 Fixtures).
Über einen günstigen DMX/WS2812 Konverter kann man damit auch die angesprochenen 
Stripes ansteuern.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## carepicha (27 November 2016)

Hallo Jürgen, 

Danke für diesen Lösungsansatz, der gefällt, da das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden muss. 
Da ich mich mit DMX (noch) nicht auskenne, könntest du die Schnittstelle zwischen SPS und ARTNet Controller etwas genauer Beschreiben. (Wie wird dieser ARTNet Controller angesprochen?)


----------



## hicom500 (28 November 2016)

Moin,
ArtNet ist ja DMX over Ethernet. Der Artnet Controller http://www.dmx4all.de/produkte_artnet_dmx_interfaces.html
hängt direkt am 2. Ethernet Port der CX9010 CPU. Von Beckhoff gibt es die passenden FBs dazu, inwieweit die auf einer
Wago laufen müsste man testen. Alternativ kann man auch direkt ein SPS DMX Modul einsetzen aber die Artnet Version
ist günstiger und flexibler. Bedenken musst du auch, dass du ja für jede LED im Stripe 3 (von 512 je Universe) DMX Adressen brauchst.
Info über DMX: http://www.dmx512-online.com/
[url]http://www.ebay.de/itm/DMX-to-WS2811-WS2812-strip-converter-WS2811-WS2812-SK6812-led-controller-/221299388963
[/URL]

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Senator42 (4 Dezember 2016)

carepicha schrieb:


> Der von mir getestet LED Strip wird mit einem 5 [V] PWM Signal angesteuert.
> ...
> Die Strips können mit separaten 5 [V] eingespiesen werden.
> 
> WS2812B.pdf



Die LEDs werden intern mit PWM angesteuert. 
In der mitte des RGB-Chip ist ein 2812-Contoller.   ca. 0,6 x 0,8 mm
Der bekommt 3 Byte mit den Farbwerten mittel 2812-Protokoll.
Spannungspegel sind TTL.
Im Protokoll stehen n-mal 3 Byte und werden in einem Ruck an den Strip gesendet.
Der 1. Telnehmer behält 3 Byte und sendet den Rest an seinem Ausgang weiter. usw. bis zur letzte RGB im Strip.


----------

